# SRS Mod - Woodburnt w/ Polymer Clay



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Finally got this thing finished. Feels good in the hand. Rigged it with a single 3060 rig from leadball. It's a lot of tube for this little guy, but should be a real stinger.


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

Wild Wood burning/clay grip combo, makes it look like its from another planet... Very Cool! Always fun to see what Smashtoads Squashin!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh yeah! Lovin the mixed materials.....


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

It's very cool bud. It all works together, makin a sharp lookin shooter,


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

which is that a borg or kling-on shooter ? :headbang:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I would want to yell "COBRA!" every time I shot it.

Very nice mod man!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That lookssssssssss cool


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Coooool looking sling, how are the single tubes attached ?

wll


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

wll said:


> Coooool looking sling, how are the single tubes attached ?
> 
> wll


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I love it. Original, unique, superb.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That thing is downright cool, man! Well done!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Looks extraterrestrial cool. OK I kinda see a little DS9 *Cardassian* influence in this one. I do. I do -LOL*!*

Really very nice*! *I like it.


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Poiema said:


> Looks extraterrestrial cool. OK I kinda see a little DS9 *Cardassian* influence in this one. I do. I do -LOL*!*
> 
> Really very nice*! *I like it.


Ha! Interesting theory, but I was solidly out after NextGen.


----------

